# Tivo defaults to HD channel instead of SD



## jnjander (Jul 16, 2007)

Let's use channel 182 as the example. This is Discovery HD as well as Discovery (SD). Same channel number, different programming. Dish Network.

When Tivo (Series 2 SD) tries to record, it records the HD channel instead of the SD channel. Tivo can only see one channel 182 and it's the HD channel. The guide actually shows the SD programming but it goes to the HD channel. Has anyone see this? 

DN is useless to help, Tivo is useless to help. I've tried creating a channel list and leaving off the HD channel (suggested by Tivo). Still Tivo only goes to the HD channel.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

How is the TiVo communicating with the 622?


----------



## jnjander (Jul 16, 2007)

The Tivo controls the 222 with IR remote signals. It behaves just the same as when you change the channel using the 222 remote. On the 622, there is an option to default to SD instead of HD, but no such option on the 222.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

You need to disable the HD Mapdown feature.

This is under "Menu-6-9" "Chan Display".


----------



## jnjander (Jul 16, 2007)

Still the same behavior even when set to Disable. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Did you set Dish HD to disable or did you select SD Priority?


----------



## jnjander (Jul 16, 2007)

I set it to disable, but I've also tried setting it to SD Priority. No matter, it always defaults to the HD channel. Maybe it's a bug?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I'll try when I get home, perhaps it is a bug.


----------



## Behmer01655 (Jan 18, 2006)

jnjander said:


> I set it to disable, but I've also tried setting it to SD Priority. No matter, it always defaults to the HD channel. Maybe it's a bug?


I had the same problem. I had to hide the mapped down channels to get it to stop. Give that a try.


----------

